# spray-paint health hazards?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

how exactly "harmful" is fumes from spraypaint? im working on my interior a ton lately and i have been breathing in hella fumes. is this dangerous to my health ? :X


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

REMOVE PARTS BEFORE SPRAYING!!!!

you're gonna get overspray on everything anyways. UGH, yes they are not good to breathe in


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ekizz said:


> how exactly "harmful"* is *fumes from spraypaint?



Look, its already giving you bad grammer.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i are thanking you very non much for being helping me

i is be very appreciating it

and my interior pieces are all outside


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

then you shouldn't be breathing that much of it in since your in such a wide open space.

You should really wear a painter's mask.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Not so much harmful as carcinogenic...more harmful as it kills braincells like any other inhalants can.

(I think)


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

MrEous said:


> (I think)


You probably used to _know_ before you began spray painting yourself.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Scott said:


> You probably used to _know_ before you began spray painting yourself.


SHUDDUP YOU!!!!
:fluffy: 



Regarding the spray paint though, how about reading the back of the can itself and reading its precautions? I searched on the web and found that some spray paints do contain cancer causing ingredients...but only certain spray paints so definitely check the back of the can.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

One more thing is it doesn't turn out that great remmember you went the cheap way. Not saying that to be mean but just you know the cheap way rarely has a better result. But I know of a guy that used to spray paint pictures near the beach in san diego. he always wore a half gas mask. you know the kind that only covers your nose and down. And it wasn't exactly a professional deal so I am thinking if he spent some of the money he got from making those paintings it is probally important since it was the only equipment besides spray paint.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

muchachomalo said:


> One more thing is it doesn't turn out that great remmember you went the cheap way. Not saying that to be mean but just you know the cheap way rarely has a better result...



My interior was spray painted as well...you can make anything look good from spray painting, my buddy has a Ranger that's 100% rattle can and it looks great, it's all in preparation and finishing with paint, good sanding, priming, and clearcoat...couldn't tell a diff


----------

